# Which is hardest



## Blackhiker

which army is the hardest to play? And why?

Sorry about combining some. But if you think one part is harder than the other say so in your post.

Personally I say that undead are the hardest because of their reliance on magic. Also most undead core units are weak in combat of all kinds.


----------



## Spector

It depends on what you mean by the hardest. Do you mean the hardest to play well? The hardest to learn? The hardest to win with?


----------



## PAw

Aye spector is right. define "hardest" because some games i bulldoze my enemy and other times i get bulldozed. it all depends on your play style and your opponents Play style.


----------



## swntzu

Marines are by far the hardest to play in fantasy.


----------



## Blackhiker

The hardest strategy wise to win with


----------



## Spector

Blackhiker said:


> The hardest strategy wise to win with


Tomb Kings or Wood Elves then.


----------

